# Favorite Rig



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

What is your favorite cattin Rig?..I use a standard slip sinker rig for my fishing, rivers and lakes.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I used to use the semi fixed lead (slip rig with a splitshot 12-18" above it to stop the lead). Would use circle hooks with this rig. Don't think it would work very well in current, but it worked great in the res's I was fishing aroudn here. When the fish would run with the bait, the lead would grab...and sink the circle into the corner of the fishes mouth. Only thing I had to deal with was engaging my 6500's and bringing the fish in


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

For flatheads on local rivers...a heavy slip sinker rig with a banksinker works great. Also no leader, let the sinker slide all the way to the hook.
For everywhere else its a 3-way rig for sure!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You,know I always use a leader, but have been thinking of trying w/out one, could you get by w/out using a leader if your using no roll sinkers? or will it only work w/ bank sinker and/or egg sinkers?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I fish mostly live bait and I love the 3-way rig. It allows me to adjust the bait height from the bottom easily and it allows the bait to swim naturally.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a slip sinker rig most of the time,but use a 3-way in the tailrace's.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I use both the 3-way rig and slip-sinker setup. I definitely prefer the 3-way when using live bait because I believe it keeps the bait from being able to hide so much, and with cut bait, it keeps the bait from just lying on the bottom. When I use a slip-sinker rig, it is only with cut bait. One more thing, I also believe that I've had better and more consistant hook-ups when using 3-way rigs, regardless of using cut or live bait.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

In lakes I always use the bottom/float rig. A leader about 12" in length with about a 2-3 oz sinker, but a torpedo float by the bait. Keeps the bait up off the bottom. Plus you can set the depth of you bait from the bottom up. Just let out a foot of line at a time, and you always know how far off the bottom your bait is. In rivers, I've switched to slip sinker with NO leader. CATKING


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess my favorite rigs are the ones where I catch fish!  


I have used many different rigs. Each place I fish may need a different rig due to current, bait, and position I want to fish. Not many people in Ohio drift fish for cats but I made drift sinkers myself after discovering the effectiveness of the system at Santee Cooper.

I have a large collection of hooks and sinkers in my catbag. This makes for a heavy unit but I am able to make different rigs to suit most situations.

Mostly I observe the water I want to fish and select the simplest rig that will best suit my needs.

Rigging 



I have been thinking of experimenting with a new flathead rig all winter and plan to try it out *SOON*


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

katfish said:


> I have been thinking of experimenting with a new flathead rig all winter and plan to try it out *SOON*


The suspense is killing me here... 

And since when was DA KING a catman. He could've fooled me with that CAG hat and the boring "18 14" story.


----------

